
Gpredict: satellite tracking for amateur radio and antenna aiming - walrus01
http://gpredict.oz9aec.net/
======
walrus01
quick example: here it is showing the next above-the-horizon passes for the
two spacex "Starlink" test satellites (TINTIN A and TINTIN B) for spacex's
redmond, WA earth station.

[https://imgur.com/a/VN1uUIE](https://imgur.com/a/VN1uUIE)

